# any Merckx SLX NEW Tubing bikes out there



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

anyone have a Merckx with SLX NEW tubing ? sort of curious.
Thanks


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I think I do , but not yet built it up , what is the difference between "original " and new?


----------

